# Frolic und Käse als angelköder



## Rettinger1989 (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo angelfreunde, 
hab mal eine Frage. Welche Fische beissen gut auf frolic und welche fische beiden gut auf Käse? hat jemand Erfahrungen? Rentiert es sich diese Köder im fluß zu verwenden?
Mfg


----------



## ehrwien (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Habe auf Käse schon Karpfen gefangen, war allerdings an nem Teich in den Niederlanden. Von Frolic als Geheimtipp auf Karpfen hab ich damals aber auch gehört


----------



## schrauber78 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Frolic und andere Hundefuttersorten: Karpfen, große Brassen aber auch Barben und Döbel


Käse: bisher nur Barben


----------



## Angelsepp83 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Also Frolic funktioniert ganz gut auf Karpfen. 

Musste ich mich selbst mal belehren lassen. Waren mal zu dritt ne WE Karpfen angeln. Während Kartoffeln und Boilie nur 3 Fische gebracht haben, hat mein Kumpel auf Frolic ganze 11 gefangen. 

Käse soll auch gut auf Barben sein, hab da aber keine persönlichen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Schleien beißen auch ganz gut auf Frolic und Döbel lieben Käse.


----------



## Case (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Döbel mögen Käse auch.

Case


----------



## NickAdams (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Käse ist in Fließgewässern auf Barben unschlagbar.

So long,

Nick


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Hallo,
bei mir auch Käse für Barben,
dann auch Käse im Teig (geriebene Parmesanreste)
Allerdings war meine größte Bachforelle (50cm) letztes Jahr auch ein Beifang beim Barbenangeln mit Käse...
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Shimano95 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Hi

Also auf Käse beißen normalerweise Döbel,Barben aber auch (wenn du kleinere stücke benutzt) rotaugen
ja die erfahrung hatte ich auch schon mit Käse hab ich mal innerhalb 2std 4 Forellen gefangen ^^

Also Käse im Fluss ist super aber glaub nicht dass Frolic so gut im Fluss ist weil es doch nicht so fest am haken ist bzw am haar

Aber auf Frolic gehen sehr gut Karpfen ist einfach klasse köder auf karpfen montage auswerfen und dann noch so 10-15 frolics um den hakenköder 

hoffe ich konnte helfen =)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Hi,
Frolic lief bei mir am Fluss auf:Karpfen,Schleie,Döbel...und grosse Brassen
Das Problem der rel.schnellen Auflösung umgehst du mit trocknen
für mind.2-3 Tage(die schnellere Backofenvariante vergiss gaaaanz schnell! Schnell ist bei der Methode nur der Rauswurf aus der Wohnung..mief)

Käsewürfel:0 
Käsepaste/teig öbel


----------



## Grundel48 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Man könnte Frolic aber fein mahlen, mit Wasser mischen und ab in den Futterkorb oder?


----------



## PapaBear (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Du kannst dein Frolic auch stramm in einen ausgedienten Damenfeinstrumpf wickeln und am Haar anbieten. Aber die Damen vorher rausnehmen.


----------



## H7KIHO (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Schleien lassen sich super mit Käse fangen und Forellen mögen ihn auch aber auf andere Fische hatte ich mit Käse noch nie erfolg^^


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Habe bisher noch keinen Karpfen mit Frolic fangen können aber Käse geht immer - egal ob Barben, Karpfen oder auch mal die ein oder andere Schleie fällt drauf rein !


----------



## Isegrim (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Wir haben einige Störe bei uns im Weiher die sind wie verrückt auf Käse.
Babybell eignet sich wegen seiner Konsistenz sehr gut zum anködern.


----------



## Boendall (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Frolics sind ja schon vorgefertigt zum anbieten am Haar. Einfach Schlaufe grösser machen und durch das Loch im Frolic einhängen.


----------



## klappe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

hab alle karpfen der letzten 2jahre auf frolic gefangen(oder auf mais)....
forlic ist billiger und lässt sich sehr gut ohne großes gefummel befestigen.......
döbel beißen auch darauf.......


----------



## wusel345 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Auch ich habe schon schöne Karpfen auf Frolic an Gewässern gefangen, wo Frolic nicht zum Standardköder gehörte. 1 bis 2 Frolic am Haar, ca. 1 cm vor den Haken gebunden und auf Grund gelegt. Mit einer handvoll Frolic angefüttert.


----------



## Birnfried188 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Welche Käsesorten hab ihr denn genommen?
Bergkäse, Gauda, Parmesan, Emmentaler oder
Holländischen Maasdamer?
Vielleicht gibts ja ein "besonders" fängigen Käse:q


----------



## xXKaoSXx (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

Hallo,

Wie schon gesagt wurde ist Babybel ganz gut. Lässt sich super anködern und hab' auch schon was drauf gefangen.

Mfg


----------



## Sascha89 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

grundeln beissen am rhein auch super auf käse.....welch wunder 
was fressen die biester eigendlich nicht?
hab in meiner 1-jähringen "anglerlaufbahn" mit jedem bisher ausprobiertem köder mindest eine grundel gefangen. zumindest am rhein.


----------



## Rotty (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Frolic und Käse als angelköder*

hey

wie ködert ihr die frlic an
was kostet das f...
und kan man das auch anfüttern
wie viel f... pro hacken
wie viel f... anfüttern


----------

